# Time to move forward



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber lowered fares in my city to the threshold that I said would take me out of driving for them. I strongly recommend to anyone reading this that if you are considering driving for this evil, corrupt political machine, please reconsider. If you are still driving for them, ask yourself what you are worth, and be looking for a legitimate opportunity.


----------



## Vox Rationis (Jan 10, 2016)

I think some groundbreaking work in economics and/or psychology could be done on Uber and the people who are still driving for it.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

In the not so distant future, the cause and effect of the "sharing economy" and its impact on the middle class will be a great discussion topic in economics classes.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Drivers will never make any profit off non surge.The government of detriot should shut them down.30 cent a mile what a joke.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> In the not so distant future, the cause and effect of the "sharing economy" and its impact on the middle class will be a great discussion topic in economics classes.


How to impoverish the masses, and have the masses do it, willingly.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't let NuberUber hear this...


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

And fight for the opportunity to work for nothing


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Drivers will never make any profit off non surge.The government of detriot should shut them down.30 cent a mile what a joke.


Math will do the job.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Math will do the job.


Uber drivers with still drive they just don't get it


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Uber drivers with still drive they just don't get it


They will. And they

A. won't make any money

and

B. will eventually go broke trying

But hey, we all have that right, don't we?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

My phone wanted to update my apps yesterday. I uninstalled uber pax app, driver app and lyft. It was a cathartic and beautiful experience.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

I just quit and uber didn't even send me a message back. They just deactivated and that's it. I hope someone quickscopes Travis in the head.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm glad it's over though. Time to move on.


----------

